# Wolf repelant



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

My cousin was out looking for sheds the other day, came across 5 fresh kills, there have been timberwolves in the area, and now apparently our land (NW Mn) is in their teritory. Is there anything we can do to get rid of them?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

:sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

around here we go by the triple "S" rule... see it.. shoot it.. shut up..


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I am certian there are many unmarked graves in the area as there are a lot of cattle ranchers there who dont put up with them. I havent seen them yet myself, maybe Ill have to put up some trail cam's.


----------



## beever trapper (Jan 21, 2009)

hope for mange!


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

start takein um down man. send a couple 22-250 rounds right through them.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

specialpatrolgroup said:


> My cousin was out looking for sheds the other day, came across 5 fresh kills, there have been timberwolves in the area, and now apparently our land (NW Mn) is in their teritory. Is there anything we can do to get rid of them?


the only thing to do is to appreciate them as the amazing predatory animal they are...admire them for their toughness and survival skills; wonder at their sophisticated social network; and thank them for being part of the natural landscape again...afterall, there are plenty of deer for everyone!

(almost made it thru that with a straight face!)


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Trap them and turn them loose in Centrel Park NY. NY. where they can be loved by the city tree huggers. Other wise pratiac the three s's. That means don't even tell your wife, buddy or mother.

Plenty of deer for every one!!! Tell that to my friend in wisconsin who hunted every day for the intire deer season and only saw wolf tracks and not one deer track.

 Al


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> Plenty of deer for every one!!! Tell that to my friend in wisconsin who hunted every day for the intire deer season and only saw wolf tracks and not one deer track


I'd say your friend was looking in the wrong areas then. Here in Sask we have wolves,yotes,couger and heavy snow thatimpact the deer population. No shortage of deer here, maybe it's not the wolves that are hurting your herd.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Here in Sask


I thought you could hunt them in Sask.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

can't hunt only you can trap them. I think though if you had a trapping license in the area they were you could shoot them, but not sure though.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sask hunter said:


> can't hunt only you can trap them. I think though if you had a trapping license in the area they were you could shoot them, but not sure though.


Controlling their numbers by any means would make a big difference. The bunny huggers keep getting in the way of sound wildlife management down here. They want us all to eat tofu, but worship meat eating animals. Go figure. It's natural you know. What, do they think humans come from some other planet? Dipsticks. :eyeroll:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Odd as it may sound there is those who really believe we *DID* come from another planet.

 Al


----------

